# Ackie/Ridged tailed monitor eye problems



## Ellco11 (Nov 28, 2015)

One of my ackies eyes seems to have a very irritated eye, he/she can barely open it and im getting kinda worried, the substrate is a mixture of calci sand and normal sand i think some of it may have gotten into its eye and thats why he wont open it, kina like wyen we get eyelashes in our eyes, any advice on how to fix it would be much appreciated :2thumb::2thumb:


----------

